# Zum Umgang mit Namen



## Telekomunikacja (26 April 2005)

In meinem gestrigen *Posting* sind die Vollnamen M*** und S*** gekürzt worden.
Habe ich mit der Vollnennung der Namen gegen bestimmte Regeln verstoßen?


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10


----------



## stieglitz (26 April 2005)

Wirds da nicht überreagiert?
Politiker sind doch Leute aus dem öffentlichen Leben. Die warten doch geradezu darauf benannt zu werde.
Wo besteht da eine Gefahr? Und das im Zusammenhang mit "Denglisch" :roll: 
Ich verstehe es selbstverständlich, wenn man Privatpersonen, insbesondere, wenn man Vermutungen aufstellt, das da irgendwas faul sein könnte, nicht benennt.


----------



## BenTigger (26 April 2005)

Und zu den persönlichen Daten gehören auch die Namen. Nicht umsonst wurden bisher * alle* Namen gekürzt, wenn diese nicht von den Personen selbst (und uns nachweislich der richtigen Identität) hinterlegt wurden.

Wenn du uns aber bestätigst, Stieglitz, sämtliche Rechtskosten zu übernehmen, die durch Nennung irgendwelcher Namen an uns herangetragen werden, können wir das sicherlich freier handhaben. Natürlich nur gegen einer gewissen Vorauskasse 

Wir kürzen lieber zehn Namen zuviel als einen zu wenig. Ende der Diskussion!


----------

